# Sonia Sotomayor Cites Boston of perils of Profiling



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

DENVER (AP) - Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor says the Boston bombings investigation shows how difficult and sensitive the issue of racial profiling can be.

Speaking with young students in Denver Thursday, Sotomayor noted that some people asked whether authorities had done enough to track the two suspects, both ethnic Chechens.

She says following the young men's activities because of their background might be racial profiling, and she warns that investigators who rely too much on profiling are frequently wrong.

But she says there might be some indicators in a case that shouldn't be ignored.

Sotomayor, the first Hispanic Supreme Court justice, also discussed what it was like to be the subject of racial stereotypes, calling it hurtful.

She's in Denver for the opening of a new state courts building.

http://www.masslive.com/news/boston...rt_justice_sonia_so.html#incart_river_default


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So, not hurting someone's feelings takes precedent over the prevention of crime, or the hurting/killing of innocent people.. OK, well then Sodajerkoffmajorcunt, you hurt my feelings. Quit.....


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

WTF is that cunt talking about??? the bombs went off I ( and 50%) of the Country said " watch it will be Muslims" and it turned out to be just like the long list we all know.....G F Y S!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Dumbass!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't CNN say initially that they were dark skinned or black males before the FBI released ANYTHING, then had to retract their statements?

Oh, and they tried to profile the bombers as being right-wing extremists before anything was released as well...stay classy, liberal media.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think she's wrong per se, and to me, the danger arises when profiling occurs to the exclusion of objective evidence. Remember, some innocent Saudi kid got chased down and tackled, and got an anal probe by the FBI. Meanwhile, no one noticed the white kid in the white hat casually walking away from the scene when everyone else was running around after the blast.

That said, profiling has it's place and can a be useful in a multipronged approach. A possible suspect is Muslim? You better check that shit out and see if he was radicalized.

Not all Muslims are terrorists, but recently, most terrorists have been Muslim.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I don't think she's wrong per se, and to me, the danger arises when profiling occurs to the exclusion of objective evidence. Remember, some innocent Saudi kid got chased down and tackled, and got an anal probe by the FBI. Meanwhile, no one noticed the white kid in the white hat casually walking away from the scene when everyone else was running around after the blast.
> 
> That said, profiling has it's place and can a be useful in a multipronged approach. A possible suspect is Muslim? You better check that shit out and see if he was radicalized.
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists, but recently, most terrorists have been Muslim.


I think she is completely wrong and that this is a completely innapropriate time and venue to be telling people not to profile.

Just like Attorney General Eric Holder at a news conference a couple days ago, telling Americans not to target or profile Muslims in the wake of the Boston bombings.

Really Eric Holder???? Is this what our Dept of Justice is focused on? Why don't we focus on gaining intelligence vital to national security from the surviving terrorist and not mirandizing him after only 16 hours of FBI interrogation.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

We all get "profiled".

Excluding certain people based on political correctness is dangerous and stupid


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> We all get "profiled".
> 
> Excluding certain people based on political correctness is dangerous and stupid





Joel98 said:


> I think she is completely wrong and that this is a completely innapropriate time and venue to be telling people not to profile.


Except that if that's all you base your enforcement decisions on, you stand a chance of missing who the real perpetrators were.

The surviving brother looked like any other white kid, and the older brother could easily have been Cape Verdean.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I don't think she's wrong per se, and to me, the danger arises when profiling occurs to the exclusion of objective evidence. Remember, some innocent Saudi kid got chased down and tackled, and got an anal probe by the FBI. Meanwhile, no one noticed the white kid in the white hat casually walking away from the scene when everyone else was running around after the blast.
> 
> That said, profiling has it's place and can a be useful in a multipronged approach. A possible suspect is Muslim? You better check that shit out and see if he was radicalized.
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists, but recently, most terrorists have been Muslim.


I think I will disagree with you as to the innocence of this young Saudi kid. Given his blood ties to some of our Gitmo residents (allegedly), and his speedy deportation by the Obummers, I will have to assume that something really stinks here. Trouble is that it is all already classified information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

But it's OK for Liberals to profile?? The left can't try to blame Tea Partiers or White Supremists fast enough whenever something dreadful happens, then they drag out profiling and warn of backlash when it turns out to be a Lib or Islamo-fascist. Holder can suck my balls! Will he prosecute The New Black Panthers or an Illegal Alien if they act toward a moque or muslim? Cue the crickets...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*The reason we will not stop future Islamic terrorist attacks is because we (the USA) do not profile (AKA common sense).......*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Except that if that's all you base your enforcement decisions on, you stand a chance of missing who the real perpetrators were.
> 
> The surviving brother looked like any other white kid, and the older brother could easily have been Cape Verdean.


No doubt LE did a fantastic job finding these two scumbags. It's a good thing they didn't stick to the one profile.



Mr Scribbles said:


> But it's OK for Liberals to profile?? The left can't try to blame Tea Partiers or White Supremists fast enough whenever something dreadful happens, then they drag out profiling and warn of backlash when it turns out to be a Lib or Islamo-fascist. Holder can suck my balls! Will he prosecute The New Black Panthers or an Illegal Alien if they act toward a moque or muslim? Cue the crickets...


Exactly !!! D-bags like sotomayor want it both ways.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why the fuck are we even discussing profiling. Both this case as well as Major Hassan had plenty of intel or whatever they want to call it well before their terrorist atatcks...I mean workplace violence, the info was just not properly followed up on due to pc. The Saudi that was grabbed, well im so fuckin sorry your day was ruined buy profilng but you are on the watch list arent you asshole. My anger is directed at the top levels of the FBI, US Attorney and Dept of Justice that could have stopped both events if they werent controlled by a Dictator who stated AQ was defeated, he will look like a moron wont he if the sheeple unplug and look into Benghazi,the Boston Marathon and The Ft Hood shooter all dirctly influenced by Islam yet somehow that always ends up a sidenote, yet Big sis has no problem saying that returning vets are the ones to watch.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Last year they have us sensitivity training. Brought in this woman to talk to us about profiling. Told a room full of cops both white and black cops, that we were all racist. That we all profiled, and that we had no idea what it feels like to be a minority and be pulled over by the Poh-leece. 

We were all wrong by sheer factor of being police. We pointed out to her that she was profiling us, and she have us a ration of shit, kept cutting us off though she said she wanted an open discussion. She quickly figured out that it would be a very long two weeks giving these classes to our guys and girls, 10 to 15 cops at a time. 

A very hearty fuck you to her, her Prius, and every Patrick/Obama/Biden/Warren bumper sticker on the back of it. No. I am not making it up. Yes, she drove a Prick-us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Last year they have us sensitivity training. Brought in this woman to talk to us about profiling. Told a room full of cops both white and black cops, that we were all racist. That we all profiled, and that we had no idea what it feels like to be a minority and be pulled over by the Poh-leece.
> 
> We were all wrong by sheer factor of being police. We pointed out to her that she was profiling us, and she have us a ration of shit, kept cutting us off though she said she wanted an open discussion. She quickly figured out that it would be a very long two weeks giving these classes to our guys and girls, 10 to 15 cops at a time.
> 
> ...


She doesn't know what if feels like to kiss my ass but is welcome to give it the old liberal whinebag try


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Last year they have us sensitivity training. Brought in this woman to talk to us about profiling. Told a room full of cops both white and black cops, that we were all racist. That we all profiled, and that we had no idea what it feels like to be a minority and be pulled over by the Poh-leece.
> 
> We were all wrong by sheer factor of being police. We pointed out to her that she was profiling us, and she have us a ration of shit, kept cutting us off though she said she wanted an open discussion. She quickly figured out that it would be a very long two weeks giving these classes to our guys and girls, 10 to 15 cops at a time.
> 
> A very hearty fuck you to her, her Prius, and every Patrick/Obama/Biden/Warren bumper sticker on the back of it. No. I am not making it up. Yes, she drove a Prick-us


Several years ago, after the city had to pay out hundreds of thousands of dollars (it may have topped a million) to settle sexual harassment and sexual discrimination lawsuits brought forth by female officers or those who supported female officers, all of which were the result of the actions of supervisors, we all had to go through sexual harassment avoidance training.

The first year, I took it seriously, and offered constructive suggestions to make things better. Absolutely nothing changed, so for the second year, I sat directly in front of the "trainers" with my Boston Herald and DD XL coffee, not even trying to pretend like I was remotely interested in being there. When they gingerly asked why I was so disengaged, I said "Nothing is going to change, we found that out last year, so why pay attention this year?"


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, ANYTHING is possible during the commission of a crime but never overlook the obvious. Airports have been doing it successfully for years. I was passing through Amsterdam, looking like Joe Shit The Rag Man after a contracting tour in Iraq. They had a "minder" who walked up and down the queue asking questions about everyone's travel.

They had about 30 seconds to make a determination whether or not to detain further or pass. My particular dude decided that since I had a G-Passport he wasn't going to waste any time with me. Reciprocally, when passing through Amman, Jordan en route to Amsterdam, I was detained for a rather lengthy "interview" and missed my connecting flight. "Criminal Profiling" works. Always has, always will.

Edit: Since Mrs. I Hate Cops was all butt hurt about being pulled over by the pigs I'd like to point out that there are hundreds of cubicle nerds paid by taxpayers to determine which organizations are controlling criminal enterprises. When the DOJ puts stuff on their public websites like below, what in the blue hell would they like us to do with that info?

_In the past few years, Mexican DTOs expanded their operations in the Florida/Caribbean, Mid-Atlantic, New York/New Jersey, and New England Regions, where, in the past, Colombian DTOs were the leading suppliers of cocaine and heroin. As a result, the direct influence of Colombian DTOs has diminished further, although they remain a source for wholesale quantities of cocaine and heroin in many eastern states, especially New York and New Jersey. Mexican DTOs have expanded their presence by increasing their transportation and distribution networks, directly supplying Dominican drug distributors that had previously distributed cocaine and heroin provided primarily by Colombian DTOs. The switch by Dominican DTOs from Colombian to Mexican suppliers is most evident in the Mid-Atlantic Region, specifically in the Philadelphia/Camden and Washington/Baltimore areas. In these locations, some Dominican DTOs bypass Colombian sources of supply in New York City and Miami and obtain cocaine and heroin directly from Mexican sources or from sources in the Caribbean or in South America._


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Been the "victim" of profiling for years 

whether it's cruising around in high school with your friends on a saturday night, riding the motorcycle with the guys in your club or even some loser at the end of the bar calling you a "narc" everybody gets profiled.

We get that BS at in-service too and it's always some free loader looking to make an easy buck.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess that I was profiled for years as a truck driver.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> I guess that I was profiled for years as a truck driver.


I went to Operation Pipeline/Convoy commercial vehicle interdiction training paid for by the DOJ. The good 'ol boy DOT Trooper from Kentucky teaching the glass said right up front: "You can put a lot of dope in a truck. Any questions?" HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

We had to go to that "sexual harassment/racial sensitivity" BS too! When the moderator asked us to share how racism affected us directly-one of the guys suggested she go 1st to open the discussion on an even footing. She had a complete meltdown. After her outburst we all knew it was horseshit and wouldn't participate. Two hours is a long time with one word answers. We made her earn her pay on that one as only a room full of cops can do! In hindsight I guess it works-there was only one color on our side in there-BLUE!
When people ask me about profiling I tell them I only profile criminals. If a guy gets stopped and bitches I'll have the dispatcher repeat the description, then ask the stop if HE would have stopped himself, works almost every time-some folks just suck.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I have missed my calling. I could do sensitivity training and prevention of sexual harassment training. 

Live by Grn3Charlie's rules:

You're not fucking special except to your mommy.
You're no better or worse than anyone else so STFU and get over yourself.
Keep your dick in your pants.
When you're about to say shit that has gotten countless other cops in the shit - STFU!
Q&A
Don't go back to the station and get the trainers in trouble asshole.

I could make a friggin mint!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Been the "victim" of profiling for years
> 
> whether it's cruising around in high school with your friends on a saturday night, riding the motorcycle with the guys in your club or even some loser at the end of the bar calling you a "narc" everybody gets profiled.
> 
> We get that BS at in-service too and it's always some free loader looking to make an easy buck.


Profiled for having tattoos...

Yep, I went there.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Hey Sonia Sotomayor, I have a message for you. And just to make sure you understand it, I'll say it in bothSpanish and English:

1. *Spanish*: ¡CHINGATE!

2. *English*: FUCK YOU!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't profile, I view everyone with suspicion until I get to know them AND I hate everyone equally.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Profiled for having tattoos...
> 
> Yep, I went there.


that comment flew around the room at the last in-service. Things got heated for a minute


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

7costanza said:


> WTF is that cunt talking about??? the bombs went off Liberals and Obama's media worshippers said " watch it will be right wing extremists" G F Y S!!


FIFY!!!!!!!!!


----------

